# The best trail ever



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just awesome. I read those cheesy western books all the time about being on the trail for days at a time with just me and my horse and fantasize about it. This guy is a true American and it is wonderful to see that he is shining the light on the regular working people that this country is made of. 

Thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to agree, that is a great. I am glad to see something postive about America. Sure we have our problems, but what is wrong with America can be fixed by what is right with America.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is so cool! People do seem to be nicer here, than in the more western states though...


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

really cool


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Great story Thanks for sharing....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats awsome. And I agree with Mingiz awsome story.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

ROCK ON! 
The US needs more positive stories like this right now.


----------



## TopManureFork (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link, this is sweet


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Great story


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

wife says she wants to do that sometime. being in ks, born in dodge city, read and heard more i can shake a stick at about the mid/late 19th century. i think i'll join her on that venture when she decides to go...


----------

